# What is a good price for M & P Base Soap?



## studioalamode (May 7, 2009)

I am relatively new to soap-making.  Not knowing what I was doing when I bought my first bases, I went to E-Bay and found a site with "wholesale" pricing... yeah, right.  Well, I bought three pounds for $15.99, which is about the same price as what I could get at Michaels/Hobby Lobby.  After seeing some posts here about prices (mainly that $5 is too high if purchased at Michaels)... I realize I have paid way too much!

So, what is a good price, and where is a good place to purchase?  Anyone?  Everyone?

Would love some tips.  Am selling my soaps so would like to make the best profit I can.  Any other tips for newbies would be appreciated!


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2009)

Check out the soap base here: www.columbusfoods.com or here: www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## cindymeredith (May 7, 2009)

I love the prices at wholesalesuppliesplus.com and love their bases too!


----------



## studioalamode (May 7, 2009)

Thanks  to both of you... I will check them out!


----------



## delynn (May 9, 2009)

*soap price*

I have found peak is very good but they just raised their prices, I just bought Brambleberry goatsmilk soap it was cheeper. delynn


----------



## studioalamode (May 9, 2009)

So many options, it is hard to decide where to look first.


----------

